# Biete werbt einen Freund



## Pearli (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich biete "Werbt einen Freund" an. Ich bin eine kleine Goblinfrau und auf dem Server Sen`jin zu hause. 

Was bekommt Ihr dafür, werdet ihr euch bestimmt fragen? 
Ihr bekomm folgendes: 

Gemeinsam Abenteuer erleben

Trefft euch mit den geworbenen Freunden und profitiert 90 Tage von speziellen Vorteilen im Spiel: 
Beschwörungen von Freund-zu-Freund vereinfachen das gemeinsame Reisen 
Bonuserfahrung ermöglicht beschleunigte Stufenanstieg

und das bekomme ich dafür: 

Verdient euch Belohnungen

Falls eure Freunde/Familienmitglieder eine Vollversion von World of Warcraft sowie einen Monat Spielzeit erwerben, erhaltet ihr im Gegenzug KOSTENLOS 30 Tage Spielzeit! 
Wenn sie außerdem zwei Monate Spielzeit erwerben, bekommt ihr eine exklusive X-53 Reiserakete und Obsidianherz ein Flugmount in das ich mich verwandel und jemanden mitnehmen kann. 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du dich dafür interessieren würdest. 

Meld dich einfach per P/M bei mir.


----------

